# travertine... pro's and con's



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

The voids are filled on the top of the tile, but the bottom still has voids, the filler helps hold the tile together, Plan on extra waste when you have a lot of cuts and make sure you have a good blade with no wobble, because the tiles can break easily when cutting. Plan your cuts to avoid cutting across heavy voids that are near the corners.


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

so are you saying that the travertine is quite brittle???? is it even worth it??? i like it because it's just so prestigous looking and soft to the touch. the cheaper ones at hd are just crappy and gritty, but the nicer and pricier ones are just great.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

I did a shower floor with it took the tiles and broke them up with hammer into small pices then put them in a concret mixer with some gravel and let them go for about 25-30 min soaked them some water to clean them and layed the floor looked great


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

hrscammisa said:


> I did a shower floor with it took the tiles and broke them up with hammer into small pices then put them in a concret mixer with some gravel and let them go for about 25-30 min soaked them some water to clean them and layed the floor looked great



pictures?


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

i agree......pictures please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JesseGaudin (Mar 30, 2007)

what is the difference between travertine and a tumble stone


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

JesseGaudin said:


> what is the difference between travertine and a tumble stone


Nothing.....at least not after HRSCAMMISA is done with it!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Dude was waiting tirelessly for over 5 years for that answer...hope it was worth it.


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

I've set miles of travertine down and I've never had an issue with it breaking..not enough to have that has a consideration in using it or not.
http://tinyurl.com/7xwhek7
EDIT: sorry for not having those photos more organized but I'd been sooooo busy I was lucky to have even gotten that far : )~


----------

